# *Holy Grail  and Rare PIGMENTS*



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey! I was wondering what is the most hardest to find, sought after holy grail pigment out there???? Thanks!!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

Well, my only HG pigment is not hard to find or highly sought after, but I couldn't imagine living without my Vanilla!


----------



## Marcita (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

Hardest to find Holy Grail is Cocoa Beach. I wish I'd bought a ton of these. I love the color.


----------



## coachkitten (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

For me it would be Turquoise Matte pigment.  You cannot find a full jar or even a sample anymore.  I bought a jar over 3 years ago and use it so rarely as I am afraid to run out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I agree that Coco Beach is pretty hard to find as well and a gorgeous color.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

Cocoa Beach, Maroon, All Girl and Turquoise matte are mine.


----------



## medusalox (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

I LOVE Pink Opal, but it's not HTF. 

Maroon or All Girl would fall into this category for me, though


----------



## SMMY (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

I picked up a couple of vials of Coco beach about a year and a half ago on eBay. I'd be leery to do so now with all of the problems with fake pigments sold on eBay now, especially All Girl. There were so many fakes of that one making the rounds on eBay late last year. Now if I can't find it at my CCO or through someone I trust, I don't even try to find a hard-to-find pigment anymore.

Oh and to keep on topic, I don't know how hard to find it is, but Coco is my favorite pigment. Luckily I have a full bottle of that one, so I'm not worried about running out of it.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

I got a vial of Coco Beach on ebay in December. Very pretty, but I reach for Tan and Chocolate Brown more.


----------



## aquarius11 (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

For me it's All Girl and Coco Beach.  I would love to get my paws on these!


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

coco beach and all-girl weren't that hard to find. they were expensive, yes, but i did get my hands on them relatively quickly. the older, discontinued colors took longer to get. maroon, green (the frost version), gold (the frost version), silver (the frost version), turquoise matte, mustard, etc. have all been much harder to find. forest green is getting there.

my holy grail pigments are grape, vanilla, goldenaire, deep blue green, ruby red. none of these are particularly hard to find, though. the more i collect mac, the more i realize that hard to find/rare doesn't necessarily make a product great. it simply makes it harder to find, and more expensive.


----------



## docmaria (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

I use and adore so very many pigments but I'd love to get my mitts on Bronze and Brass pigments.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

I've been dying to get a full jar of Bright Coral. I would also like to get Turquiose matte, but can't find it anywhere.


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

i love anything blue so for me it would be rebel rock blue


----------



## joey_zane (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

Mine would be Coco which I never got my hands on =(  However I do love love love Subtle and I don't think they're like chalk and cheese different =)


----------



## Eemaan (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

holy grail pigments are naked and gold duck but their not HTF at all really

most hard to find is bronze


----------



## ledonatella (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

Original Kitschmas was very hard to find, not the Kitschmas that's out now, it's a little different texture wise and nicer color wise too.


----------



## magi (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

Oh, I was so stupid: I purchased a 1/2 jar and a vial of COCO BEACH in my German community for only a few €€€ but I didn´t know, it´s rare :-( So I made samples, everyone who asked for it, got one and now the jar is empty and I "only" have my vial. :-( 

There are several Pigments I would like to get my hands on, but I don´t want to spend too much just pecause they are no longer available. These are SUBTLE and COCO, MAROON and so on and on...

I LOVE my DEEP BLUE GREEN, TEAL, FUCHSIA... Ah, I think I love all my pigments :-D


----------



## Shawna (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

Make up for ever makes a star powder that is a really good dupe for maroon pigment (I want to say 917?) and coco/subtle are very close to satin taupe eyeshadow.  There are dupes for lots of the sought after colours if you look.  That said,  my holy grail pigments are goldenaire, and coco/subtle.  I love them


----------



## macheartsme (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

oo mine is Apricot Pink!  I bought two jars the other day.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I also love vanilla.  
You know my stepsister had a full jar of maroon, and sold it someone else.  I woulda of bought it from her.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macheartsme* 

 
_You know my stepsister had a full jar of maroon, and sold it someone else.  I woulda of bought it from her.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


LOL I would have snuck in her room & took a few scoops out!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

The harder to find pigments are, IMO: 

+Brass
+Bronze
+Turquoise (matte) 
+Pink (matte)
+Green (frost)
+Maroon
+Auburn (matte)
+Mustard (matte)

Others that have a fairly cult-like following are Coco Beach and All Girl.  The only 3 I don't have out of all of the pigments ever released are: Bronze, Auburn and Mustard.  I don't loose any sleep over Mustard or Auburn.  Bronze would be nice though.

What do you think a full, NIB jar of Turquoise matte pigment would go for on ebay?  You never see them for sale.


----------



## Holly (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

My HG pigment is Green (Frost). I'm on a hunt for it, and can't find it anywhere! Its soo pretty!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_What do you think a full, NIB jar of Turquoise matte pigment would go for on ebay?  You never see them for sale._

 

They have a sample on the buy-it-now section. I think its $8.50 for 1/4 tsp & i'm not sure how much shipping is!!!!!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 

 
_They have a sample on the buy-it-now section. I think its $8.50 for 1/4 tsp & i'm not sure how much shipping is!!!!!_

 
Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  I'm not looking.  I have 2 full jars.  I am just curious what a jar would sell for since you never see full jars.  No way am I thinking about selling mine though!  Those are serious treasures.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

I don't think All Girl or Cocoa Beach are hard to find, I've managed to get full sized jars of both plus a mini Maroon, but I can't find the matte Turquoise, original Green, Mustard, etc.  There are a lot that were discontinued a long time ago and they are very rare.


----------



## ledonatella (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

I have a full jar of All-Girl and loooooooove it! It's totally worth the HG status. I have Coco Beach too, but someone said it was like Chocolate Brown. I don't know since I've never seen Choc. Brown how similer they are for real, I'm just going by makeup gossip.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

^They are alike....very subtle differences, unless you're a huge MAC fan.


----------



## bruinshorty (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

Screw the hard-to-find thing, I love my Vanilla!!! The most "rare"/"htf"/super-hyped-up pigment I have is All Girl, and it's not even that great :/


----------



## Electro Chic (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

I'd love to find a matte turquoise, maroon and all girl.


----------



## lilchocolatema (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

My HG pigment is Vanilla, I wear it under the brow almost everyday.  I put it on all of my customers, either in the cheekbone, a bit in the center of the lip, or a touch down the middle of the nose.  The runner up is Pink Bronze.  I found a Coco Beach knockoff at Laura Mercier, its a creamy metallic shadow but its pretty close!


----------



## Brianne (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

My HG is Vanilla, by far.  I love it so much.
I managed to score a vial of Maroon on Ebay for under $10 including s&h. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No luck on Coco Beach yet - I have a small sample and it's pretty but not really worth me hunting down.  I have a 1/4 tsp sample of All Girl and I don't like it at all, actually.


----------



## Sonya Adams (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_What do you think a full, NIB jar of Turquoise matte pigment would go for on ebay?  You never see them for sale._

 
I dunno about ebay, but I found one by posting an ISO in one of the MAC forums on LJ a couple of days ago - offered up to me for just $30.
Talk about holy grail!!!  (and the forums are a much better way of avoiding fakes and getting better deals, too)


----------



## MisStarrlight (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

My personal HG is Lily White.  I never bought backups, but I wish I had,  I pressed it & have 1/2 a jar left, but I'm scared that when I run out I won't be able to find it (or will have to pay a ton).

Rebel Rock Blue was the only pigment I ever put any effort into finding & got one on eBay after I killed mine using it for a fashion show.

I also <3 Goldenaire & Vanilla more than life.


----------



## brookeab (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

For me it would probably be maroon, coco beach and all girl. Maroon is the most difficult to find IMO. I actually bought a full jar of vanilla and maroon together from someone on MUA for 21.00 a year or so ago, so I got a GREAT deal. I also have a full coco beach and all girl, but I see those pop up all over the place, so I don't really think they are hard to find, just spendy. Maroon is a fave though!


----------



## missshappyasss (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

I love my vanilla too.  I dont know what I would do with out it.


----------



## galvanizer (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

I love them all too much to have a HG but I'd die to get my paws on Brass and Bronze.   I wish they'd bring them back!    I remember seeing them a few years ago on eBay and I'm kicking myself for not trying to get them.


----------



## SandMantas (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: *Holy Grail PIGMENTS**

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_My HG pigment is Green (Frost). I'm on a hunt for it, and can't find it anywhere! Its soo pretty!_

 
If you just check the livejournal MAC communities regularly, you should be able to find it. My mostly-full jar of Green was spilled over New Year's by a good friend (who was incredibly upset), and my boyfriend replaced it for me within a week or two. Might have just been good timing, and this jar was 60% full, not like 80% full, but it's still more than enough to last me and replace what I lost. 
My original jar that was spilled still had a bit left in it, but it was basically the pride and joy of my collection.

That said, I think I see the most hype around All Girl and Coco Beach, but those really aren't that hard to find. They're a bit expensive now, but can pretty much be found with little searching. It seems like Mac_Whore is pretty dead-on in her descriptions of th ones that are the most rare.


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Nov 15, 2009)

are any of these rare? 
reflects rust, reflects copper or antique green?


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fashionjunkiexx* 

 
_are any of these rare? 
reflects rust, reflects copper or antique green?_

 
nope because you can get all of them at the mac pro store


----------



## Junkie (Nov 17, 2009)

There's a few smaller vials of Maroon up on ebay for $10.....I've looked for the others ones to no avail other than Mustard pigment -I found it there for $150! Gold Dusk I found for a little under $50.

I think I remember seeing the matte royal blue or something too a little while back and it was pretty high as well.


----------



## makeba (Nov 17, 2009)

i am on a hunt for Subtle Pigment. i love this color sooo much.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Nov 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_i am on a hunt for Subtle Pigment. i love this color sooo much._

 
LOL my old thread got bumped! Anyways i have to agree with Subtle, its very hard to find and so is Sunnydaze. I have both and they are by far my absolute fave pigments. I'm scared they will run out one day! I think Subtle is in the new holiday mini pigment sets! I'm getting it as a back-up!


----------



## kayley123 (Nov 28, 2009)

Would anybody mind helping me with this:  What are the LJ MAC communities called, and how do you join?

EDIT:
Oops, sorry, that was SO Off-Topic...


----------



## nightraven (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm currently looking for mutiny pigment. I can't seem to find it being sold anywhere though....


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nightraven* 

 
_I'm currently looking for mutiny pigment. I can't seem to find it being sold anywhere though...._

 
have you tried a cco? when i went to one in the uk last month they had loads


----------



## cazgh (Dec 1, 2009)

I love naked - but thats not rare at all.  I have a jar of Maroon though - almost full and dont really like it so this thread is making me think about selling it...  My sis gave it to me tho so I'd have to give her the money


----------



## nightraven (Dec 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_have you tried a cco? when i went to one in the uk last month they had loads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No, i haven't. The closest cco is about an hour away from me so it's pretty hard to find time to actually get there. I looked on MUA and i found a couple people who had full jars. Hopefully i'll be able to get my hands on one of them.


----------



## lilibat (Dec 1, 2009)

I'd love a full jar of maroon. Can't seem to find one and it bugs me that I just have the little ones.

My all time favorite is Blue either original or Rebel Rock. I have 3 jars, 2 are full then one is about half full. I would implode if I ran out of blue! I am completely OCD about having as many backups of my favorites as possible.


----------



## Ravenciara (Dec 2, 2009)

My HG is Deckchair! And recently got Coco and Coco Beach, they are beautiful! MAC can be really disheartening at times with their LE items!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 2, 2009)

I am so excited that Rebel Rock Blue is on its way to me


----------



## jeitzen (Dec 7, 2009)

I'd say Coco Beach, Coco, Deckchair, Shimmertime. I want Coco Beach!!!


----------



## Junkie (Jan 27, 2010)

I bought a full jar of Coco Beach from a girl through Craigslist for $25 Canadian. She also sold me All Girl with maybe 2 tsps taken out for the same price. I've bought 5 jars from her altogether - and she also sold me Stereo Rose for $20. I lucked out - she's on here too, and MUA.

I got Subtle from her too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I bought a sample of Turquoise matte from bebs here on Specktra - she's selling all of her rare pigments, but I got a sample before her jar sold. It didn't dazzle me....I have an $8 Annabelle pigment that works just as well if not better (even if it has a little shimmer in it).

I want MAC to steal MUFE's #92 formula and make a pigment out of it! lol


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 27, 2010)

for those of you who are looking for pigment samples of turquoise matte go to [email protected]@K!! MAC ~ Turquoise Matte ~ Pro Pigment Eyeshadow ~ Long Discontinued RARE its expensive for a sample but its htf


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cazgh* 

 
_I love naked - but thats not rare at all. I have a jar of Maroon though - almost full and dont really like it so this thread is making me think about selling it... My sis gave it to me tho so I'd have to give her the money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

lol id love to buy it off you


----------



## choozen1ne (Jan 28, 2010)

I am currently looking at a near full jar of Coco beach - I had no idea this was such a holy grail color I am going to have start using it , I have probably not used it in 5 or 6 years


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 28, 2010)

ya i only see samples of coco beach =[


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CeCe bOO13* 

 
_for those of you who are looking for pigment samples of turquoise matte go to [email protected]@K!! MAC ~ Turquoise Matte ~ Pro Pigment Eyeshadow ~ Long Discontinued RARE its expensive for a sample but its htf_

 

I'm looking at a sample jar of Heavenly Naturals loose mineralized eyeshadow in Hypnotic and its apparently a dupe for MAC Matte Turquoise pigment. Now before anyone runs off to get it I should warn you that you should be prepared to wait for your goodies as Heavenly Naturals does NOT follow through on their shipping promises. I ordered on 1/15/10 and recieved my product on 1/27/10.


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 28, 2010)

mufe #18 has the dupe too exact! i just cant find it ne where!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 28, 2010)

My HG is Sweet Sienna, love...love...love it. I have a full jar at the mo'  although I've noticed it's getting harder to find.


----------



## Care (Jan 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CeCe bOO13* 

 
_ya i only see samples of coco beach =[_

 
I just bought a full jar of it last week on here.  Just check the Clearence Bin sales


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 29, 2010)

thanks il do so


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Feb 10, 2010)

I got rid of Coco Beach awhile back because I never used it.  Now I'm back into pigments and I could just kick myself for letting it go.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 11, 2010)

I sold all of my rares and I had almost all of them. The only one I miss is my Green 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Inglot makes a lovely green e/s that is pretty damn close to Green piggie so I can settle for that


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Feb 11, 2010)

^^ It kills me that you sold all your pigments before I knew you! I probably would have bought the whole lot off you in one go


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 11, 2010)

LOLOL!!! It was a while ago, back last May I think. I needed the $$ and wasnt using them really, I miss the Sweet Sienna too I think - they are prob my only two regrets.


----------

